# is there any other livefood for beardies , geckos etc.....



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

because i use roaches crickets and locust's but what else can i but i do l know a bait shop i though maybe theres something it there that they may like: victory:


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

mealworms, wax worms, morio's, silk worms, butterworms, locusts to name a few.

Food Classifieds - Reptile Forums UK

Have a look in the food classifieds, there's loads of adverts for places that sell livefood


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

amber_gekko said:


> mealworms, wax worms, morio's, silk worms, butterworms, locusts to name a few.
> 
> Food Classifieds - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> Have a look in the food classifieds, there's loads of adverts for places that sell livefood


yep ive had all of them i Evan tryed phionix (sp) worms is there any flys or something like that they can eat ???


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

I presume you are thinking maggots since you are talking about a bait shop????


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yes but they also sell flys and thins like that:mf_dribble:


----------

